# "Gigelo" hard at work last couple days



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Including a 125+ water retrieve.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Gotta shoot them closer lol  Good looking yellow lab!


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Looks tired. Way to go.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

My dog would rather stay home and chase the neighbors around! I had some geese in the garage Sat and all he wanted to do was pull the head feathers off.....hes a punk! WTG buddy,


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice pics, great looking yellow lab. Does this mean you are going to change your name on here?!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

very nice Spencer!!!!! looks like you bit the bullet and got one already trained like you were talking about..... let me know how he works out thru the season....


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

do you mean gigolo?

I take it you gave up on using your chessie/springer?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

littleking said:


> do you mean gigolo?
> 
> I take it you gave up on using your chessie/springer?


His actual name is "All the women want me Gigelo" Both the girls have been lap dogs for awhile now. Lucy still has the bad leg and Louise is happier hanging out at home. So Gig is the only hunter. We just got back from Michigan and he flashed both Woodcock and Grouse. Had several nice retrieves. He will be going to Iowa next for Ringnecks. Hope to get into some Ohio Grouse when we get back.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Chippewa said:


> very nice Spencer!!!!! looks like you bit the bullet and got one already trained like you were talking about..... let me know how he works out thru the season....


I really lucked out finding him. You could take all the birds I have shot in my lifetime and double it and he STILL has had more retrieves! lol He turns 2 years old today. So he will be eating cake tonight. lol Give me a call so we can get out some Scott.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## jcc (Oct 29, 2009)

Is that goose alive and pecking at his eye in that photo? My fear with my 7 mo old chocolate if I decide to take a goose this year. Don't want bad experience with her this young. She has done great with doves, a couple teal this weekend and a woodie. How does that vest work out for him. Does he mind it? Looks like the cabelas neopreme.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

jcc said:


> Is that goose alive and pecking at his eye in that photo? My fear with my 7 mo old chocolate if I decide to take a goose this year. Don't want bad experience with her this young. She has done great with doves, a couple teal this weekend and a woodie. How does that vest work out for him. Does he mind it? Looks like the cabelas neopreme.


Gig has 2 vests, one is a Avery Neo and the other is the Avery Boaters with the flotation built in. I think they both help keep him warm and protected and makes working the water easier on him. Worth the money for sure. Neither goose put up much of a struggle once Gig got to them. I don't ever recall having a crippled goose ever putting up much of a fight. Seems to me that I could always just grab them up, a flick of the wrist and done deal. The long water retrieve bird just laid there once he was released. I will post up a photo of it. I doubt you will have to worry about your "pup", once the prey drive kicks in, the bird fighting will only fire your dog up that much more. Have a safe season!!$


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

BTW I need to give credit where credit is do. Garyoutlaw found this dog for me, made the road trip to get him and looked him over for me prior to buying. He has also spent a huge amount of his time taking Gig and I out to his training areas to work out. On top of all of that, he is also my new "private" guide! lol But boy he don't work cheap!!!!


----------



## WTRFWLR (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice!! Got to love the dog work!


----------

